# إليكم .. كتاب متميز عن تحلية المياه باللغة العربية



## محمد سمير وحيد (3 نوفمبر 2006)

نوع الملف : PDF

حجم الملف : 1.25 ميجا بايت

عدد الصفحات : 124 صفحة

رابط التحميل

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/chemical/pdf/che241.pdf


----------



## freedom lover (3 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا كتييير استاذ محمد
والله يجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## softchem (3 نوفمبر 2006)

*كتاب رائع*

شششششششششششششكرا جزيلا لك ووفقكم اللة


----------



## أحمد عبد البصير (4 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً على الموضوع الجميل جدا جدا


----------



## حسام جاسم (4 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله بيك .


----------



## محمد65 (5 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً على الموضوع الجميل واشكرك


----------



## محمد65 (5 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً على الموضوع


----------



## موريانو (5 نوفمبر 2006)

انت رائع يا محمد


----------



## aymanok (5 نوفمبر 2006)

الباشمهندس محمد هل انت تعمل فى مجال معالجة المياه


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (5 نوفمبر 2006)

لا والله انا طالب فى سنة ثالثة 
بس انت لو عاوز واحد متخصص ضع موضوع على المنتدى واسال عن اي حد متخصص فى معالجة الماء هيردوا عليك


----------



## aymanok (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*تصميم محطة معالجة مياه ضغيرة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ماهى المعادلات الرياضية والقوانين المستخدمة فى تصميم محطات المياه التى تعمل بنظام ro لضخ 20 متر مكعب يومى من الماء المعالج
شكرا لكم


----------



## e7em|e7em (6 نوفمبر 2006)

thanks vry much Mr Moh. and you are the best here


----------



## chemical82 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا محمد سمير على هذا المصدر


----------



## البرنس_2010 (17 يناير 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## Eng.Foam (17 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohandes wa7sh (17 يناير 2007)

السلام عليك
مشكور أخوي
على جهدك
هل عندك رسومات تفصيلية عن كيفية عمليات تحلية المياه؟


----------



## اشرف محمد على محمد (17 يناير 2007)

اشكرك شكر خاص من اخيك اشرف و يارب يزيدك من علمه


----------



## بشير الشهوبي (20 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم يا أخي محمد
أحتاج إلى هذا الكتاب ولكن لم إستطع تحميله. أرجو المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## المطوري (21 يناير 2007)

شكر ا جزيلا


----------



## hamody_82 (24 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لهذه المساهمة الرائعة


----------



## عماد ممدوح (26 يناير 2007)

ما شاء الله عليك
انت في اي جامعة يا أخي محمد
ربنا يوفقك ونجدك زميل في محطة تحلية


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (26 يناير 2007)

انا سنه تالتة هندسة كيمياء هندسة القاهرة


----------



## احمد وهدان (29 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً على الموضوع الجميل جدا جدا


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (16 فبراير 2007)

الكتاب قيم جدا لك كل الشكر


----------



## المهندسة المعلمة (17 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (17 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## راكين (25 فبراير 2007)

مشكور .والله مشكور . . .


----------



## مهندس بالفطره (26 فبراير 2007)

*شكراااااااااااااااااا*

يعطك العافيه 
ومشكور وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## Gladiator2006 (27 فبراير 2007)

مشكور يا وحش


----------



## خالـد (28 فبراير 2007)

الف الف شكر


----------



## مهندس اليكس (2 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد الاسدي (8 مارس 2007)

اليوم شفت
شكرا متأخرة


----------



## شوان غازي (12 مارس 2007)

شكرا الف شكر على الموضوع


----------



## يتيم المشاعر (14 مارس 2007)

جزهك الله خيرا يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## فاطمة الجزائر (14 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم،أشكر الأستاذ محمد على المعلومات لكن لم استطع الدخول غلى موقع الكتاب.


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (16 مارس 2007)

انتى مجرد ما تضغطى على اللينك الكتاب هيفتح معاكى


----------



## CHE Amjad (30 مارس 2007)

كل الاحترام والتقدير لك يا اخي الكريم


----------



## محمود طلعت علي (1 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا عنا 
واعانك علي نشر العلم


----------



## ميثاق (1 أبريل 2007)

لطالما كنت انتضر هذا الكتاب شاكرين فضلكم


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (10 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً على الموضوع الشيق جداوالمفيد للجميع


----------



## فاطمة الجزائر (11 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم

أشكرك يا أخي، على هذا الكتاب المميز لقد وضعك الله في طريقنا لتسساعدنا على فهم الموضوع و أرجوا من كل الإخوة المهتمين بمجال تحلية مياه البحر أن يتصلوا بي


----------



## safa aldin (11 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الكتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاب و الجهد الرائعين و عقبال المزيد في هذا المجال.


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (12 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير وننتظر المزيد


----------



## مدلول (13 أبريل 2007)

كتاب رائع

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م/حسن جاد (17 أبريل 2007)

يا اخى لا استطيع تحميل الكتاب
من فضلك ارساله على ال***** لانى احتاج هذا الكتاب جدا
eng_hassan_1*************


----------



## nhfs49 (19 أبريل 2007)

مشكور يا غالي


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (22 أبريل 2007)

مشكووررررررررررررررررررر يا اخي


----------



## ابو دفتر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

اشكر صاحب الموضوع على هذه البادره الجيده

ولي طلب منه او من احد الاخوان وهو ان الرابط لم يعد يعمل فهل تساعدوني بإنزال الكتاب على رابط جديد وجزاكم الله خير

أكرر شكري لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## rwssp_h (16 نوفمبر 2007)

انا شغال في مجال التحلية
لكن للاسف الرابط لايعمل


----------



## mkn (17 نوفمبر 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل !


----------



## محمد منلا علي (20 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/حسن جاد (20 نوفمبر 2007)

الرابط لايعمل جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد منلا علي (4 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/احمد مصطفى حسن (11 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## حسام ح (11 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## حسام ح (11 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (11 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد صلاحات (11 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا كتير والله يوفقك


----------



## محمد أحمد صلاح (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل يرجى وضعه مرة أخرى


----------



## اكرم الحطاب (16 أكتوبر 2008)

دايم دايم دايم


----------



## سلطان111 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووور يا أخ محمد على المشـاركــة المتميزة ،، ونريد المزيد من الكتب النافعــة


----------



## mohandes wa7sh (17 أكتوبر 2008)

thannnnnnnnnnk you


----------



## دى ماركو (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## علي عبد الرزاق (22 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عمارالتعدين (24 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ع ـبدالله (26 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يع ـطيك ـالع ـافييييه


----------



## سمية موسى (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيراً على الموضوع الجميل واشكرك*​


----------



## سمية موسى (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*الله يعطيك العافية*​


----------



## سمية موسى (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## سمية موسى (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكووور يا أخ محمد على المشـاركــة المتميزة ،، ونريد المزيد من الكتب النافعــة*​


----------



## سمية موسى (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاكم الله *​


----------



## ود الفضل (26 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود


----------



## eng-Tarik (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد عاطف عيد (28 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## KANAAN (11 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي


----------



## رائد الزبيدي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## اسلام عمار (6 يناير 2009)

*thank you very much*​


----------



## اسلام عمار (6 يناير 2009)

*بارك الله بيك*​


----------



## عادل الحلبي (18 يناير 2009)

الرابط ياباشمهندس 
*Service Unavailable*

هذا للعلم فقط


----------



## medo_358 (21 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## seham62 (23 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## seham62 (23 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك لم استطع التحميل


----------



## ابو عمر البهرزي (12 نوفمبر 2012)

الاخ العزيز احتاج الى هذا الكتاب عن تحلية المياه ولااستطيع تحميله وشكراً على جهودكم المبذولة


----------

